# Eighth Inch Scrambler V3



## emiliobadillio (Sep 26, 2010)

Greetings,

I just bought my first fixie bike, and chose to go with EighthInch Bikes as they were running a 10% off Chinese New Year sale. I got the upgraded wheels and headset and still only paid $550 shipped! I currently have a Neuvation F100 with SRAM Rival that I can't bear to take outside with all the salt and dirt as I have to wash it after every ride. It's very high maintenance. 

Hopefully, this new bike solves that problem as it will be my "beater" bike for bad weather. Of course this post is no good without photos! Brian from EightInch Bikes sent me a photo before shipping it out so I could see what my build looks like. It was a nice surprise to see they add front and rear brakes since there was no mention or option when ordering. I'll try to post a follow up once I receive it tomorrow and have a few weeks to test ride.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Great looking bike...I really like those wheels....


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

What kind of warranty did you get?

I have read about some potential probelmes with the clear coat over the raw. 

Not trying to rain on your parade...

Nice looking bike. i like the Julian wheels, too. They make a matte black that is the hawtness.


----------



## emiliobadillio (Sep 26, 2010)

Their warranty info from their site says 



> All Eighth-Inch products are guaranteed against defects in quality and workmanship for the period of one year from purchase. We will happily take care of any issues you may have with your EighthInch products- simple as that. Contact Us with any concerns or problems you may have!


This is my first steel bike, so I'm not aware of the rusting that can happen especially since I ordered the raw bike. What have you heard?


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

emiliobadillio said:


> Their warranty info from their site says
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first steel bike, so I'm not aware of the rusting that can happen especially since I ordered the raw bike. What have you heard?


I read that the clear coat didn't always stand up to potential corrosives picked up from the road.

I'm not saying you will have that problem. It could have been an issue with a particualr batch of frames.
also, one never knows when reading reviews whether the reviewer actually took care of their bike properly (re: wipe it down every once in a while  ).


----------



## emiliobadillio (Sep 26, 2010)

I understand. I was hoping this bike would save me some of that maintenance, as I am giving my road bike a full wash and lube after each and every ride outside with all the salt and grime getting everywhere.


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

that is a beauty emiliobadillio, i am definitely gonna keep that bike in mind as i shop for a new fg. looks like a great value, but i do prefer it painted.

are the julian wheels the upgrade that got it the $550 min for their free shipping?
or are those included in the $500 on sale price & it cost $50 to ship?

here's the thread where the op & another guy ended up buying scrambler framesets on ebay for their builds & discussed possible problems with inadequate clearcoat allowing discoloration & corrosion on raw frames:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=237638

good luck & don't forget to let us know how it rides!


----------



## emiliobadillio (Sep 26, 2010)

This is what my receipt looked like:

EighthInch Scrambler V3 Complete Bike
Frame Color Raw
Frame Size 53cm
Wheel Color / Style Red Anodized - Machined Sidewall
Bar Style / Color / Size Bullhorn - Silver 42cm
Seatpost Color Silver
Crankset Color/Length Silver - 170mm
Pedal Style/Color Track - Black
Chain Color Silver
Saddle Color Black
Tire Color Black
Track/Bullhorn Bar Grip Black
Straight/Riser Oury Grip Black
Freewheel No Freewheel
Fixed Cog Size 16t
- Julian Wheel Upgrade Polished Silver Julian 32 Hole Wheels - Machined Sidewall +$50
- Sealed Headset Upgrade $50 Sealed Headset Upgrade
- 15mm Socket / Bottle Opener Tool $10 EighthInch Tool

SubTotal: $609.99
Tax:$0.00
Promotional Code(s): RABBIT, 10% OFF
Shipping(Fedex Ground Shipping): $0.00
Handling: $0.00
Grand Total: $548.99

I think the minimum for free shipping is $50 on their order site: http://www.cyclingcloseouts.com


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

emiliobadillio said:


> This is what my receipt looked like:
> 
> EighthInch Scrambler V3 Complete Bike
> Frame Color Raw
> ...



You got a good deal.....Eighthinch and Origin 8 have rapidly become my favorite fixed gear oriented companies


----------



## emiliobadillio (Sep 26, 2010)

Quick update: I emailed Brian at EighthInch about the clearcoat on the raw frame and he said:



> Yes the frame has a real thick clear coat over the raw metal. Its almost a “smoked” clear that gives it a darker look.


I'll try to take some pictures up-close when I receive it and update as I ride it in the snow and rain for my daily commutes.


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

OP, nice color combo!

I'm still happy with my Scrambler V2 that I bought in fall of '09. The frame is very similar, only I don't have the mounts for the rear brake cable (zip ties) or the additional gusset on top of the top tube (just the one under the downtube).

Mine was shipped with bar-end brake levers (Cane Creek 200TT) which I prefer over the type you got on your V3. The cheap-ass, super heavy headset is holding up beautifully (but about to be replaced just because), and the brakes are decent, although I replaced the pads with Jagwires.

I can't really comment on how OEM components will hold up long-term since I've replaced so many of them, but it all seemed like a pretty solid build. I hated the rubber grips, so those were replaced with bar tape the first day.


----------



## kustomz (Aug 23, 2002)

I am building a V3 frameset and am waiting on my crankset to come in. Seeing yours is getting me anxious!


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*That is an awesome bike*

If it gets a nick or two, just put some clear nail polish on it. Shoot some frame saver in the tubes if not done and it will last forever. Those are some of the nicest looking wheels I have seen. Remind me of the areo alum Campy wheels a few years back. Have fun with that ride!


----------



## emiliobadillio (Sep 26, 2010)

Here are my initial impressions after a 30 minute test ride last night with adjustments and my 30 minute morning commute today.

First thing I thought when I picked it up after it was assembled was this thing is HEAVY. My guess is somewhere around 24-26 lbs. This was a huge difference as I'm used to my 18 lb road bike. After going for a quick spin, I noticed the weight wasn't much of an issue while rolling. It actually helped provide forward momentum which seemingly made pedaling easier. (This may be a result of riding a fixed gear that I'm not aware of because it's my first fixed) It gave me some added comfort to ride what felt like a train. This may also be a characteristic of steel frames and forks, but the ride was much smoother than my road bike with the same size (23mm) tires . I was worried that my gear was going to be pretty tough with all of the hills here in Allentown, PA. I chose a 16T and it felt like the right gear. (46T crank) The hills weren't too bad especially with a "running" start, and on the flat spots I could really get going and still have room to go faster once I build up more endurance. This bike is definitely what I needed for riding around town with all the stops and go's. It's very quiet as well since there is no freewheel clicking or gear shifting noises. I'm pretty happy with what I got for the money. I feel I will need to replace a few parts as time goes by to help make it a little lighter (saddle, seatpost, brakes, and maybe fork). For now, though, this is just a ton of fun to ride on.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

emiliobadillio said:


> this is just a ton of fun to ride on.


.win.


----------



## emiliobadillio (Sep 26, 2010)

Here are some closeup photos I'm sure people don't mind seeing of the welds, wheels, and heaset:





































That's all for now!


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

nice.
what light are you using?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> It actually helped provide forward momentum which seemingly made pedaling easier. (This may be a result of riding a fixed gear that I'm not aware of because it's my first fixed)


Yeah, that's the fixed effect you're feeling. Just keeps rolling. You sometimes get this paradoxical effect, when you're trying to slow and it feels like the bike is accelerating. 

If you like it on the first ride, you'll be hooked in no time.

46x16 is toward the tall end of what most folks consider ideal for the road, but everybody's different. Certainly some people run bigger. I personally run a 39x14, which is only about 3% lower than what you've got. 

That quietness is part of the appeal of FG. Wait till you ride it in the rain. Just a gentle hiss . . .


----------



## emiliobadillio (Sep 26, 2010)

MagicShine front (MJ-818 HA-III) and tail (HA-III Cree) lights from Dealextreme.


----------



## kustomz (Aug 23, 2002)

JohnHenry said:


> nice.
> what light are you using?


Looks like a ready to burst into flames MagicShine? Though they have been recalled, I still use mine!


----------



## emiliobadillio (Sep 26, 2010)

Here's an update on what I think of my fixed gear bike now that I've been riding it as my daily 10 mile work commuter for the past 4 months: 

1. Took the rubber grips off and put fizik microtex bar tape on. 
2. Added a Brooks B-17 Narrow saddle. 
3. Bought a 240g Titec Pluto seatpost to lose a little weight. 
4. Dropped the gearing to 46 x 18T to help my spin and make climbing the hills in Allentown, PA much easier.
5. Installed 25mm Continental Gatorskin Tires on front and back.
6. Transferred my Shimano 105 clipless pedals from my roadbike to the fixed gear cause they were the silver version and match the bike cranks.
7. Removed the rear brake.
8. Installed Koolstop brake pads on the front brake.

All of these things have made me enjoy the ride more. I'm more willing to do short trips to the store with the fixed gear bike as it looks very plain (besides the rims) and not as expensive as the road bike when locked up to a pole. There is a little rust showing when I remove the seatpost. The star nut got stripped in the headset and had to get it cut out and replaced by the bike shop for $15. It's very dependable as a commuter and I'm not worried to ride in the rain with it. Riding the fixed gear has helped my spin and cadence as I try to pedal as fast as possible every day on the descents.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

emiliobadillio said:


> weight wasn't much of an issue while rolling. It actually helped provide forward momentum which seemingly made pedaling easier.


There's something to that. Keep in mind that those Julian wheels are seriously heavy for a road bike (I think they're around 1,300 grams _each_), so once you get those puppies rolling, they impart a good deal of forward momentum.


----------

